# Bad experiences with ADA AS?



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has had a 'bad' experience with ADA AS?  I.e. if (despite using it) they have still not manged to get their plants to grow?

I think it might be the thing for my 4ft, but just wondered if it really would be the 'silver bullet' I'm looking?

Cheers

Sam

PS - I know its not all about substrate, but to my mind (and apart from lighting) its one thing that you can get horrible wrong, just wanted to sound people out on situations where despite using AS the plants haven't grown


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*

Has long you stay away from ADA Amazonia II you will be fine  (Check my shrimp tank journal to find out why)


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*

I've never had a bad experience as such, but on my first tank and on this one there is a definite tinge of yellow to the water, I've added purigen to the filter which cleared it up last time but doesn't seem to be working on this tanks.


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*

I can only sing it's praises, whilst the current exchange rate with the Euro won't make it a cheap substrate, you know you're getting good stuff. The powder makes planing fine plants like HC a doddle.
Just make sure you cycle the filter well before adding livestock.


----------



## glenn (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I can only sing it's praises, whilst the current exchange rate with the Euro won't make it a cheap substrate, you know you're getting good stuff. The powder makes planing fine plants like HC a doddle.
> Just make sure you cycle the filter well before adding livestock.


can you plant HC in the bigger graded AS?


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*



			
				glenn said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*

Nothing negative from me.  I've used it in four different set-ups now.  Plant growth has been noticeably superior in all four, compared with 'regular' substrates.  It's also easier to plant into than most products.

I think the biggest downside is the ammonia spike.  However, I actually like this when setting up a new tank as it matures the filter nicely before adding livestock.

I have heard of it staining the water, particularly in harder waters, but regular water changes should prevent that.

Do avoid the Amazonia II product, as Paulo point out.  Even Jeff Senske (ADA supplier in the US) admits the original is far better.

You only have to look at the recent AGA Showcases to see how popular and successful it is.

All this said, the Oli Knott Nature Soil looks good, especially if the ammonia spike is an issue for you.


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*

I'm doing everyday water changes and it's noticeable only when the lights are off. I'll just add more purgien and see how I go. 
I'd go for it if I were you Sam, Or Oliver knotts. They're both supposedly very good.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2009)

*Re: Bad expereinces with ADA AS*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm doing everyday water changes and it's noticeable only when the lights are off.


Could it be the wood?

I got the same in my 370 litre, but it was the wood leeching a few tannins.


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2009)

Could well be, I've had it happen in a scape with no wood though. Sorry for the hijack, Sam.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Jun 2009)

Go for it Sam, it blew me away the first time i used it!


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Cheers for the thoughts people, go to know what people think.  I know its a good substrate and money permitting I'll hopefully be able to get it.  I just dont want a repeat of the Akadama fiasco!  If I change the substrate _again_ I want to be sure it'll work!

It was Steve's journal that got me thinking

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5182&start=110#p62777

Though I will admit I've not read the though thing so the HC issue could well be down to something else?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Superman (8 Jun 2009)

TBH, my HC has taken a while in my nano to fully carpet. I've taken two steps recently, (1) firstly I added more KNO3 - massive change, it started to grow! (2) I've now added pressurised co2, so it's bright green now.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jun 2009)

i just would like to mention, my new scape featuring nature soil all by itself, is doing absolutely  wonderful.

 spotless water, plants doing the best ever. i've used all types of ADA soils except amazoni 2. there good of course, but consider nature soil as an alternative.


----------

